# Unable to access shared resources over VPN



## james7545 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there,

I would appreciate it if someone could help me with a VPN I've set up. I'm trying to help out a friend who wants to be able to access his work computer/files over a VPN connection. I've configured the VPN server and client and can connect to the VPN server. However, I am unable to see any of the shared resources or ping any internal IP addresses or computer names. The work network is behind a BT Voyager 220v ADSL Router and I've setup the DMZ host and enabled Port Forwarding etc. The setup is as follows:

Office PC Windows Vista Home Premium
Client PC Windows XP Pro

Office PC IP 192.168.1.3
LAN IP 192.168.1.1
WAN IP 86.180.149.35
Primary DNS 194.72.9.34
Secondary DNS 62.6.40.178

The VPN Client uses the WAN IP to connect with (I've tried all different combinations and that's the only one that works). The odd thing, which may not sound odd to any of you guys, is that the IP assigned to the client connection is 192.168.1.3 (which is the Office PC IP). Is that correct? The network isn't on a Domain only a Workgroup and I've made sure that the VPN server and Client have the same workgroup name (OFFICE). Are there any further settings I need to configure on the router or have I set them up incorrectly? As I say I've set up the DMZ host and enabled port forwarding and opened up the 1723 port.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

James


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

I would look on any Firewall/Security Software installed, disable it and test your VPN connection again. If you're trying to VPN to the Remote computer, you shd use the WAN IP, if you're outside the network.


----------



## james7545 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The host computer uses the Windows Firewall so I disabled it and with the router I opened up all the necessary ports to allow PPTP pass-through. The client computers use the WAN IP to connect through to the host and this works and I can see the client connection on the Incoming Connections icon on the host. Am I correct in using the LAN IP as the DMZ host and forwarding the ports to the host computer? I think I am as that's the only configuration that worked.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're correct. Are these just inquiries, everything is working okay?

You're Welcome!


----------



## james7545 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok thanks. No, all is not working correctly - as I said I can connect to the host and the Incoming Connections icon shows the user as connected but I am unable to see any of the network shares from the client computer!! Do I need to assign the host with a static IP (although I'm sure it has a static IP as the IP is always the same - not too sure though??). Also, do I need to install WINS or NetBIOS? I'm also a little confused because the client gets assigned the same IP address as the host, is that correct? I'm just really struggling to understand why I can't access the shares or even map a drive to the host?

Thanks again!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do an ipconfig /all and verify that Netbios is enabled on all computers. After enabling the Netbios, see if you can see all shared drives. Files and Printer sharing need to be enabled as well.
If you are going modify each computer's Hosts File, then you will need Static IP assigned.


----------



## james7545 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok great, thankyou. The confusing thing is that the checkbox to enable NetBIOS is enabled on all computers but ipconfig /all reports that it is disabled!!!??? I am right in that to enable NetBIOS you go into the properties of each Network connection and go to the WINS tab and enable it? Or am I doing something fundamentally retarded??

Really appreciate your help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this what you did?


----------



## james7545 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes that's exactly what I did although the default option is greyed out so I enabled the check box Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you please post a detail ipconfig /all of just one computer?


----------



## james7545 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah sure! I only have the info for my computer at the moment as I was using that as the client to test the connection. I don't have access to the host right now but can get it to you at a later date!

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jamescomp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : home
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-08
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.92.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::250:56ff:fec0:8%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%3

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet1
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.44.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::250:56ff:fec0:1%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-5D-D0-FA-B7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::205:5dff:fed0:fab7%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 April 2010 15:36:37
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28 April 2010 15:36:37

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-63-2F-A1-3F-F9-71
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73bc:0:632f:a13f:f971
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-5C-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.92.1%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-2C-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.44.1%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-40
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.64%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Many thanks again


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, please check that all your network services are Started from Control Panel =>Admin Tools => Services: 
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------



## james7545 (Apr 25, 2010)

The only service that wasn't started was the RPC service which I have now started and changed to Automatic.


----------

